# Truma blown air pipe protector



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone fitted something to protect this, mine runs through the garage and we need something permanent to protect it :?:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine runs across the garage and was vulnerable from the folding bike wheels bumping into it. I put a cross piece of furniture panel to protect it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Never done it, but I think I know what would work well.

Go to a woodworking supplier (Axminster Power Tools would be ideal for you) and look at their dust collector hoses.

They are wire reinforcestd and as tough as old boots - and come in several diameters. A length of that sleeved over your heater tube would give it a lot of protection.

Something like >> this << perhaps, but there are several other options.

Alternatively, if it's a straight run you want to protect, a bit of rigid sewer pipe or rainwater downspout would do the job even better.

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Lucklocket, I have just realised that your garage may be similar to mine as they are both SunTi's. If you would like any pics then PM with with an email address.

Andrew


----------

